# Newfoundland [OOC]



## Thels (Aug 10, 2003)

In Character Thread.

Rogues Gallery Thread.

The game is currently full.
Note that english is not my native language, so flavor text is rather hard for me to make up and might consist of grammar errors.

3.5 rules. I have some houserules, which I'll post soon.

Races: I'm allowing all races in the PHB and the DMG (including the Gold Dwarf and Halfhuman Elf examples). Most races that have a 'Racial Characters' entry in the MM are also acceptable, though you have to ask me first. I might accept races from other sources.

Classes: All PHB and PsiHB classes. Eventually (you don't have enough XP yet), all PrC's in the DMG except for Wizard of Thay (what's it doing in there anyhow?). PrC's from other sources might be acceptable (ask me first).

Other: Anything found in PHB goes. Everything else from WotC generic books can be asked.

32 stat point buy.

1000 XP, which means you start at 2nd level, unless you spend XP on writing scrolls or pick a +1 LA class. If you multiclass from the start, please specify your starting class, since it decides starting HP, Stats, Gold.

For gold, assume max available according to the PHB, as if you were a 1st level character.

HP: Max at 1st level, half after that (round down at even levels, up at odd levels).

Deities: Those found in the PHB and those related to monster races.

I'll accept those that 1st finished their character, not those that 1st reply, though I still appreciate a reply so I know about how much interest is in the game.

Background history is optional. It won't matter much, since all that happened on the other side of some ocean. A little motivation for setting sail for Avanta would be nice, but not required.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 10, 2003)

Just a quick question....
 Do you accept any modifications or concepts from The Quintessential book series....I do have an idea for a dwarven monk character (could possibly have charater posted today to you)


----------



## Thels (Aug 10, 2003)

Don't have those books. I would need to know what the changes would be, and possibly grant them as feats or something.

If you type out the stuff, I can see what to think of them.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 10, 2003)

Resa

Barbarian1/Fighter1

Gender: Female

Race: Human

Stats: 
Str:..18.(+4)
Dex:..14.(+2)
Con:..14.(+2)
Int:..10.(+0)
Wis:..10.(+0)
Cha:...8.(-1)

Hp:21

Initiative:2

Bab:+2

Attack Bonus, Greatsword:.+7(+2+1+4)
Damage, Greatsword:.2d6+6 (19-20x2)

Attack Bonus, Dagger (thrown):.+4(+2+2)...10 ft
Damage, Dagger (thrown):.1d4+4...19–20/x2

AC:.15(+3+2)

Saves:Fort+7,Ref+2,Will+0

Movement:40ft

Skillpoints, Barbarian:20
Skillpoints, Fighter:3
Skills:.................Total..Ranks..Ability mod..Magic
Handle Animal:......1........2........-1....
Intimidate:..........4........5........-1....
Listen:...............5........5........+0....
Ride:.................4.........2........+2....
Survival:............4........4........+0....
Swim:................5........1........+4....
Spot:.................2........2........+0....

Languages: Common

Feats:.2(normal).1(bonus)

Power Attack
Cleave
Weapon Focus (Greatsword)

Gear:
Greatsword.........................50 gp...2d6...19-20/x2...8 lb.

Dagger*3............................6 gp...1d4...19–20/x2...10 ft.....3 lb.

Axe, throwing......................8 gp...1d6...x2...10 ft....2 lb.	

Studded leather...................25 gp...+3AC...+5maxdex...–1Acheckpen...20 lb.

Potion of Cure Light Wounds..50gp

Backpack.............................2 gp...2 lb.

Caltrops..............................1 gp...2 lb.

Flint and steel.....................1 gp...—

Rations, trail (per day)*3.....15 sp...3 lb.

Rope, hempen (50 ft.).........1 gp...10 lb.

Waterskin*3.......................3 gp...12 lb.

Whetstone..........................2 cp...1 lb.

Explorer’s outfit..................10 gp...8 lb.

Traveller's outfit.................(free)

2 GP (in mixed denominations)

(160 GP total worth)

71lb , light encumbrance.

Description:
Big, unattractive woman with really bad self-esteem. Shy in social interaction but with a quicksilver temperament that can swiftly turn dark and violent. Slightly psychotic, but she soo tries to be nice. 

Height: 5'9"

Weight: 210lb (solid muscle)

Age: 21

Appearance: 
The shape of her face would be symmetrical if it wasn't marred by a large, ugly, scar cut from her chin to her left cheek and a poorly mended broken nose. Even without those flaws, however, her pale features would be too masculine to ever be considered attractive by most people. Eyes the colour of mud, partially hidden by her short, nappy black hair, make her no more beautiful. Though when she's enraged they seem almost to burn with murderous fury and hatred.

Clothing: Undyed explorer's outfit beneath her studded leather. Face hidden by a deep-cowled black cloak. Daggers on her waist and down her boots. A Greatsword almost as long as herself on her back.

Background: She grew up in the tribe. It was a hard life, but one she was very much suited for. When every day is a struggle for survival health and strength are of greater use than beauty and charm. So she survived where many others died. She was useful, a strong warrior and a good hunter despite her young age, but she was never loved.

She wanted to be loved. When the other young women of the tribe found lovers and husbands she remained alone and frustrated. There was one young man in particular who captured her heart and her desire. Mak, a handsome young warrior, weaker than most but clever and nice. One of the few people who treated her like a friend.

They often went hunting together, and one cold winter day she gathered her courage and asked him the question she had thought of for so long. He laughed and mocked her and said how much the thought of ing her disgusted him. His laughter hit her like a spear through the heart. She was stunned by the power of warring emotions. Then she saw nothing but burning, bloody red.

With his blood staining her hands and clothes she fled the battered corpse trough the snow. Consumed by sorrow, anger and self-loathing she ran for days, taking only the briefest of stops, until she finally ran into an outpost of civilization.

A local merchant saw her obvious strength and hired her as a caravan guard. She was trained in the civilized way of fighting and picked the greatsword as her favoured weapon. 

What happened next is of little interest. She spent a few years as a merchant-guard until her latest employer decided to travel across the sea to the new world. Having no reason to stay, she decided to accompany him.

When the ship went down she took what she could of her belongings and grabbed on to an empty barrel. Eventually she drifted ashore. 

...


----------



## Thels (Aug 10, 2003)

Most looks good, but starting money is as if you're a level 1 character...


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 10, 2003)

I have an idea for a character, a human rogue.
This sounds like an interesting game.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm in.

I'll play an Elf Fighter if that's OK with you. 
Straight Player's Handbook. I'll try and post him up later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 10, 2003)

I think that I, too, may be in.  It's entirely too long since I've actually _played_ straight DnD... I wanna go with either a ranger or a paladin, not sure which, and not sure on race.  Probbaly straight PHB for the ranger - for the paladin, would the alt-paladins from the latest Dragon be game?


----------



## Thels (Aug 10, 2003)

I wouldn't know about those, so you'd have to post them and then I either accept or decline certain stuff.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 10, 2003)

*Irendöl, Elf Fighter 2*

Irendöl

Fighter 2

Gender: Male

Race: Elf

Stats: 
Str:..16(+3)
Dex:..16(+3)
Con:..12(+1)
Int:..10(+0)
Wis:..12(+1)
Cha:...12(+1)
Bab:..+2
Hit Points: 17 

Attack Bonus, Longsword: +5(+2+3)
Damage, Longsword: 1D8+3 (19-20x2)

Attack Bonus, Shortsword: +5(+2+3)
Damage, Shortsword: 1D6+3 (19-20x2)

Attack Bonus, Longbow: +5(+2+3)
Damage, Longbow: 1D8(X3)

AC: 19 (+4 Scale, +2 Heavy Steel Sheild, +3 Dex)
Saves: Fort+4,Ref+3,Will+1

Movement: 20ft

Skillpoints, Fighter: 10
Skills:.................Total..Ranks..Ability mod..Magic
Listen:...............3........0........+0....+2(Elf)
Swim:................-5.......4........+3....-12(Armor)
Spot:.................5........2........+1....+2(Elf)
Search...............3........1........+0....+2(Elf)

Feats:.1(normal).2(Fighter)
Power Attack
Cleave
Improved Initiative (+4,+3 DEX, Total: +7)

Gear:
Longsword.............
Shortsword.............
Longbow.............

Scale Mail......
Heavy Steel Shield.........

20 Arrows.........
Traveller's Outfit......
Backpack........
2 Days Trail Rations........
Waterskin.......

(174 GP total worth) - Carrying 66 GP

Description:
5'0", 113 Pounds, Long Brown Hair, Gold Brown Eyes, Medium Build. Wears Scale Mail and a Dark Purple Cloak with hood. Carries himself with a noble bearing.

Background:
Will enter later.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 11, 2003)

OK here is the monk, outfitted per 3.5 rules

Dural Stoneface   2nd Level Monk      Alignment: Lawful Neutral

St: 14 +2
Dex:14 +2
Con: 16 +3
Int:13 +1
Wis: 15 +2
Chr: 7 -2

AC: 14      Initiative: 6 (+2 dex +4 improved Init)
HP: 18

Languages: Commen, Dwarven,Goblin

Saves:
 Fort:+6     Will: +5      Ref: +5

Dwarf Abilities:
60' Darkvision, +2 vs poisons and spells, +4 AC vs Giants, +1 vs orcs and goblins

Feats: 
Improved Initiative
Improved Grapple (monk 1st level)
Combat Reflexes (monk 2nd level)

BAB: +1
 Melee: +3   Flurry: +1/+1
 Ranged: +3

Dam:
 Hand: 1d6+2   x2 crit
 Hand Axe: 1d6+2     x3 crit

Skills:              Total         Rank         Stat
  Balance:         4                2               2
  Climb:             4                2               2  
  Concentration:5               2               3
  Hide:               5               3               2
  Swim:              4               2               2
  Know(Arcane): 3              2               1
  Move Silently:  5              3                2
  Craft(metal):   5               2                1   (dwarf +2)
  Search:            3             1               2
  Escape Artist:  4              2                2
  Spot:                5             3                2

Equipment:
Hand Axe     6gp    3#
Monks Outfit    5gp   2#
Backpack          2gp   2#
5 Days Trail Rations    2.5gp     5#
2 Waterskins         2 gp            8#
Rope Hemp (50')    1gp             10#

Total Carried:    30# (light encumberance) Money: 5gp, 5sp

Background:
   Dural Stoneface had lived the last 15 years of his life in the Monastary of Green Mountain and had finally passed the requirments to leave and explore the world. What better way to begin, then to leave it all behind and see this new land. Gathering his meager possesions together he managed to talk the captain into taking this humble monk on board (it didn't come easily with cleaning the bilges and killing the rats being part of his passage), but it was worth the price.

Appearance:
 Dural presents himself as a quite attentive dwarf but inside his spirit cries for action, his very being impatient. He was terribly scarred in a fire at the monastary, and due to this he is unable to grow more then patchy stubble of hair on his face. He is 4'3 140#


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 11, 2003)

Here's mine.  To make it easier on you, I just went with a flat PHB ranger.

*Flynn Stormshadow*
*Ranger 2*
*Gender* Male
*Race* Half-elf
*Alignment* Chaotic good

Str 12 (+1)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 15 (+2)
Cha 10

*Initiative* +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*BAB* +2
*Attacks* Shortsword +3 melee (+2, +1 Str)
Composite shortbow +4 ranged (+2, +2 Dex)
*Damage* Shortsword 1d6+1 (19-20/x2), composite shortbow 1d6 (20/x3) 
*AC* 16 (+2 Dex, +4 chainshirt)
*Hit Points* 15
*Saves* Fort +5 (+3, +2 Con), Ref +5 (+3, +2 Dex), Will +1 (+0, +1 Wis)
*Movement* 30 ft.
*Skills* Bluff +2 (2 ranks), Diplomacy +2 (+2 racial), Gather Information +2 (+2 racial), Handle Animal +1 (1 rank), Heal +4 (2 ranks, +2 Wis), Knowledge (geography) +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int), Knowledge (nature) +7 (5 ranks, +2 Int), Listen +8 (5 ranks, +2 Wis, +1 racial), Move Silently +5 (3 ranks, +2 Dex), Search +4 (1 rank, +2 Int, +1 racial), Spot +6 (3 ranks, +2 Wis, +1 racial), Survival +7 (5 ranks, +2 Wis), Use Rope +7 (5 ranks, +2 Dex)
*Feats* Improved Initiative, Rapid Shot (B), Track (B)
*Racial Enemy* Humanoid (orc) +2
*Fighting Style* Archer
*Misc. Qualities* Immune to _sleep_, +2 to saves vs. enchantment, low-light vision, elven blood
*Languages* Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Sylvan, Orc
*Equipment* Shortsword, composite shortbow, 100 arrows,  chainshirt; explorer's outfit, 50' hemp rope, bedroll, iron pot 
*Wealth* 38 gp, 4 sp
*Look* Wears a brown hooded cloak over his hide armor; black hair, brown eyes; 5'3, 142 lbs; 30 years old.
*Background* Flynn Stormshadow was in his early teens when he took to a life in the wilds.  Belonging to neither his father's nor mother's people, he struck out on his own, lending his aid to anyone who needed it, living day to day on the rewards of food, shelter, and money he was sometimes given.  When he heard that a ship in a nearby port-city was leaving for the new land of Avanta, he was quick to book passage, eager to test his abilities and explore this new world.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 11, 2003)

I deceided to stick with the feats in PHB....Will submit others if we survive long enough...... , hopefully this monk meets with your approval.


----------



## Thels (Aug 11, 2003)

These are houserules I like to go by. These are debatable. If you can give me a very good reason as to why things should be different, I might change them.

House Rules:
- When a character reaches 0 hit points, he loses consciousness, but remains stable. The character will regain consciousness when regaining a single hit point.
- Paladin Mounts do not have a duration but are always available. A Paladin can summon his mount to his side from wherever it is once per day for every three class levels beyond those required to summon the mount.
- If you are multiclassing in 2 classes that both contain the same ability, and the levels added together would give you the ability on both class tables, you receive the ability, even if you haven't advanced far enough in either class to gain the ability.
- Spell Switching is a Sorceror/Bard class ability, not something that comes with the spell levels. You don't get to swap spells when you gain additional spell levels due to a PrC. This is because the Sorceror doesn't lose enough for taking up a PrC. This does not apply to PrC's that have their own spell progression.
- Domain Spells is a Cleric ability, not something that comes with the spell levels. You don't get additional domain spells when you gain additional spell levels due to a PrC. This is because the Cleric doesn't lose enough for taking up a PrC.
- Increased thread ranges from character abilities stack with increased thread ranges from weapon enhancements.
- To hit and saving throw fractions are culumative. First add the fractions together, then round down.
- A rogue can take Hide in Plain Sight as one of his Rogue abilities.

Critical Misses:
When you roll a natural 1 in combat you automatically miss. In addition, you have a chance to make a critical miss. Make a BaB check against DC 15. A natural 1 automatically fails. If you succeed, you simply missed. If you fail, you have a critical miss. Roll 1d6 and see what happens:

1) Disorientate - You lose orientation. This results in a -2 on all your d20 rolls. You can negate this penalty by orientating, which is a standard action that does not provoke an attack of oppurtunity.
2) Drop Defence - You provoke an attack of oppurtunity.
3) Fumble - You fall over. Make a balance check against DC 15. If you fail, you become prone.
4) Lose Weapon - When wielding a weapon in one hand, you lose your weapon. It flies away 1d6*5-5 feet in a random direction. When wielding a ranged weapon, you accidentally hit someone else. Make another attack without adding BaB at the creature closest to the creature you attacked. You cannot make critical hits or misses with this attack.
5) Strike Self - You hit yourself. Roll for damage without modifiers for strength or feats.
6) Stumble - You lose all remaining actions this round. You can only make a partial action next round.

Feat Changes:
DIEHARD [General]
Prerequisite: Endurance
Benefit: When reduced to less than 0 hit points, you automatically become stable. In addition, your dying range is extended by 2 hit points. This bonus stacks with the bonus from Toughness.

GREATER SPELL FOCUS [General]
Prerequisite: Spell Focus with selected school.
Benefit: Add +2 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against spells from the school of magic you select. This bonus stacks with the bonus from Spell Focus.

POWER ATTACK [General]
Prerequisite: Str 13.
Benefit: On your action, before making attack rolls for a round, you may choose to subtract a number from all melee attack rolls and add the same number to all melee damage rolls. This number may not exceed your base attack bonus. The penalty on attacksand bonus on damage apply until your next turn.
Special: If you fight with a two-handed weapon, or with a one-handed weapon wielded in two hands, instead add one and a half the number subtracted from your attack. If you fight with a weapon in your off-hand, instead add half the number subtracted from your attack. Add these bonuses to your strength bonus before rounding down. A Fighter may select Power Attack as one of his fighter bonus feats.

SPELL FOCUS [General]
Benefit: Add +2 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against spells from the school of magic you select.

TOUGHNESS [General]
Benefit: You gain +3 hit points. In addition, your dying range is extended by 3 hit points. This bonus stacks with the bonus from Diehard.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. It's effects stack.


----------



## Thels (Aug 11, 2003)

And then there's a few extra feats to pick from. Some of these might look a lot like the ones you can find in splat books. If so, the ones in here supersede those. Note that some feats in here have really high requirements. They're more there for completeness than to be used.

ANIMAL CHARM [General]
Prerequisites: Companion ability, character level 6.
Benefit: Your companion receives the abilities from 1 level higher than your class level allows. This can affect your Animal Companion, Paladin Mount, Familiar, Fiendish Servant, Undead Companion, Shadow or Planar Cohort. If you have more than one companion, you must choose which companion is affected when you take this feat.
Special: If an ex-Paladin has Animal Charm for his Paladin Mount and then reaches 5th level as a Blackguard, he may switch it to Fiendish Servant or Undead Companion instead. You can take this feat multiple times. Each time, you must pick a different companion.

ARMOR MASTERY [General]
Prerequisite: fighter level 6th.
Benefit: The Armor Check Penalty of the armor you are wearing is reduced by two, but never below zero.
Special: A Fighter may select Armor Mastery as one of his fighter bonus feats.

COMBAT STABILITY [General]
Prerequisite: fighter level 2nd.
Benefit: If you miss an attack with a natural 1 and have to check for a critical miss, you get a +4 bonus when making the BaB check to see if you succeed against DC 15.
Special: A Fighter may select Combat Stability as one of his fighter bonus feats.

CRITICAL MASTERY [General]
Prerequisites: Str 17, Proficiency with selected weapon, Greater Weapon Focus with selected weapon, Improved Critical with selected weapon, Weapon Focus with selected weapon, Weapon Mastery with selected weapon, Weapon Specialization with selected weapon, fighter level 14th.
Benefit: The additional damage for scoring a critical hit for the selected weapon is doubled. If the selected weapon has a multiplier of x2, it now counts as x3 for you. If the selected weapon has a multiplier of x3, it now counts as x5 for you. If the selected weapon has a multiplier of x4, it now counts as x7 for you.
Special: A Fighter may select Critical Mastery as one of his fighter bonus feats.

ELEMENTAL KI STRIKE [General]
Prerequisite: Monk level 8th.
Benefit: Pick an element when choosing this feat. Your unarmed attacks are treated to be of this element for the purposes of bypassing Damage Reduction.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. Each time, you must pick a different element.

EXTRA ARROW [General]
Prerequisite: Special arrow ability that can be used once per day.
Benefit: You may use the special arrow ability one additional time per day. If you have multiple special arrow abilities, you must choose which one is increased when you take the feat.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. It's effects stack.

EXTRA DODGE [General]
Prerequisite: Dex 13, Dodge.
Benefit: You may choose one additional target to which your Dodge and Improved Dodge bonuses apply.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. It's effects stack.

EXTRA DOMAIN [General]
Prerequisite: Domain ability.
Benefit: You may choose one extra domain from those provided by your deity. You gain the special powers from this domain and can choose spells from this domain when deciding what spells to memorize. You do not get additional domain spells per day.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. Each time, you must pick a different domain.

EXTRA FAVORED ENEMY [General]
Prerequisite: At least one favored enemy.
Benefit: Increase the bonus against one of your favored enemies by +2 or pick a new favored enemy agaist which you receive a +2 bonus.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. It's effects stack.

EXTRA IMPROMPTU SNEAK ATTACK [General]
Prerequisite: Impromptu sneak attack ability.
Benefit: You gain one extra impromptu sneak attack per day.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. It's effects stack.

EXTRA LEGERDEMAIN [General]
Prerequisite: Legerdemain ability.
Benefit: You gain one extra legerdemain per day.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. It's effects stack.

EXTRA RAGE [General]
Prerequisite: Rage ability.
Benefit: You gain two extra rages per day.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. It's effects stack.

EXTRA SECRET [General]
Prerequisite: Secret ability.
Benefit: You receive one extra secret.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. Each time, you must pick a different secret.

EXTRA SLOT [General]
Prerequisite: Ability to cast 2nd level spells.
Benefit: You gain one extra spell per day. You must pick spell level for this slot when you take this feat. You must choose a slot at least one level lower than the highest level spell you can cast. You cannot use this feat to gain additional domain slots. If you have more than one class that provides spells, you must choose which class gets the extra slot when you take this feat. You must choose a class of which you can cast 2nd level spells.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. It's effects stack.

EXTRA SMITING [General]
Prerequisite: Smite ability.
Benefit: You gain one extra smite per day. If you have multiple smite abilities, you must choose which one is increased when you take the feat.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. It's effects stack.

EXTRA SONG [General]
Prerequisite: Bardic music ability.
Benefit: You gain three extra bardic music uses per day.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. It's effects stack.

EXTRA SPELL [General]
Prerequisite: Ability to cast 2nd level arcane spells.
Benefit: You know one extra spell. You must pick the spell when you take this feat. You must choose a spell of at least one level lower than the highest level spell you can cast. If you have more than one class that provides arcane spells, you must choose which class gets the extra spell when you take this feat. You must choose a class of which you can cast 2nd level arcane spells.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. It's effects stack.

EXTRA STANCE [General]
Prerequisite: Defensive Stance ability.
Benefit: You gain two extra defensive stances per day.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. It's effects stack.

EXTRA STUNNING FIST [General]
Prerequisite: Stunning Fist.
Benefit: You gain three extra stunning fist attacks per day.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. It's effects stack.

EXTRA TERRAIN [General]
Prerequisite: Terrain Mastery ability.
Benefit: You receive one extra terrain mastery. If you have at least one planar terrain mastery, you may pick a planar terrain mastery instead.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. Each time, you must pick a different terrain.

EXTRA WILD SHAPE [General]
Prerequisite: Wild Shape ability.
Benefit: You gain two extra wild shapes per day. If you can take elemental shapes, you also gain one extra elemental shape per day.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. It's effects stack.

GREATER POWER ATTACK [General]
Prerequisite: Str 15, Cleave, Power Attack, base attack bonus +6.
Benefit: If you fight with a two-handed weapon, or with a one-handed weapon wielded in two hands, instead add twice your strength modifier and twice the number subtracted from your attack when using power attack.
Special: A Fighter may select Greater Power Attack as one of his fighter bonus feats.

GREATER SMITING [General]
Prerequisites: Smite ability, Extra Smiting, Improved Smiting, Class level 12th.
Benefit: All your smite attempts receive a +1 bonus to attack and damage. This bonus stacks with Improved Smiting.

GREATER SPELL LONGEVITY [General]
Prerequisite: Greater Spell Focus in the chosen school, Greater Spell Longevity in the chosen school, Spell Focus in the chosen school.
Benefit: The duration of all spell you cast from the chosen school is increased as if your caster level is 2 levels higher than it actually is. This bonus stacks with Spell Longevity and Lengthen Spell.

GREATER STUNNING FIST [General]
Prerequisites: Extra Stunning Fist, Improved Stunning Fist, Stunning Fist, Class level 12th.
Benefit: All your stunning attacks receive a +2 bonus to the Fortitude Difficulty Class. This bonus stacks with Improved Stunning Fist.

GREATER TURNING [General]
Prerequisites: Extra Turning, Improved Turning, Class level 8th.
Benefit: You turn or rebuke creatures as if you were one level higher than you are in the class that grants you the ability. This bonus stacks with Improved Turning.

GREATER WEAPON MASTERY [General]
Prerequisites: Str 19, Proficiency with selected weapon, Greater Weapon Focus with selected weapon, Greater Weapon Specialization with selected weapon, Master Weapon Focus with selected weapon, Weapon Focus with selected weapon, Weapon Mastery with selected weapon, Weapon Specialization with selected weapon, fighter level 18th.
Benefit: All dice in the damage factor of the selected weapon are increased by one step. Each d12 becomes 2d8, each d20 becomes 2d12. Extra dice from elemental damage and sneak attacks are not affected. Unarmed attacks are also affected. This bonus stacks with Weapon Mastery and the increased damage for monks.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. Its effects do not stack. Each time you take the feat, it applies to a new type of weapon. A Fighter may select Greater Weapon Mastery as one of his fighter bonus feats.

IMPROVED ANIMAL CHARM [General]
Prerequisites: Animal Charm with the selected companion, Companion ability, character level 12.
Benefit: The selected companion receives the abilities from 1 level higher than your class level allows. This bonus stacks with Animal Charm.
Special: If an ex-Paladin switches Animal Charm for his Paladin Mount to Fiendish Servant or Undead Companion, Improved Animal Companion switches to the same companion. You can take this feat multiple times. Each time, you must pick a different companion.

IMPROVED DODGE [General]
Prerequisite: Dex 15, Dodge, base attack bonus +4.
Benefit: You get an additional +1 dodge bonus to your Armor Class against opponents you assign for your Dodge feat.

IMRPOVED LORE [General]
Prerequisite: Bardic knowledge ability.
Benefit: You gain a +3 bonus to your bardic knowledge checks.
Special: A loremaster can also take this feat to affect the Lore ability.

IMPROVED PERSONAL CHARM [General]
Prerequisites: Leadership, Personal Charm, character level 12.
Benefit: You gain a +1 bonus to your leadership score. Thos bonus stacks with Personal Charm.

IMPROVED PRECISE STRIKE [General]
Prerequisite: Precise strike ability, Class level 4th.
Benefit: When using your precise strike ability, you deal an additional 1d6 damage.

IMPROVED RAGE [General]
Prerequisite: Rage ability, Class level 4th.
Benefit: When raging, you gain an additional +2 bonus to strength and constitution.

IMPROVED SNEAK ATTACK [General]
Prerequisite: Sneak attack ability, Class level 4th.
Benefit: When using your sneak attack ability, you deal an additional 1d6 damage.

IMPROVED STANCE [General]
Prerequisite: Defensive stance ability, Class level 4th.
Benefit: When entering defensive stance, you gain an additional +2 bonus to constitution and an additional +2 dodge bonus to your armor class.

IMPROVED SMITING [General]
Prerequisites: Smite ability, Class level 4th.
Benefit: All your smite attempts receive a +1 bonus to attack and damage.

IMPROVED SNIPER SHOT [General]
Prerequisites: Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Sniper Shot, base attack bonus +12
Benefit: All special bonuses that only work up to 30 feet for ranged attacks now work up to 90 feet.
Special: A Fighter may select Sniper Shot as one of his fighter bonus feats.

IMPROVED SONG [General]
Prerequisite: Bardic music ability.
Benefit: The effects of your bardic music are as if you are three levels higher. You must still meet the normal level requirements for each bardic music, before you can use it.

IMPROVED STUNNING FIST [General]
Prerequisites: Stunning Fist, Class level 4th.
Benefit: All your stunning attacks receive a +2 bonus to the Fortitude Difficulty Class.

IMPROVED TRAP SENSE [General]
Prerequisite: Trap sense ability, Class level 4th.
Benefit: You gain an additional +1 bonus to your Trap Sense ability.

MASTER FORTITUDE [General]
Prerequisite: Great Fortitude.
Benefit: You get a +2 bonus on all Fortitude saving throws. This bonus stacks with the bonus from Great Fortitude.

MASTER IRON WILL [General]
Prerequisite: Iron Will.
Benefit: You get a +2 bonus on all Will saving throws. This bonus stacks with the bonus from Iron Will.

MASTER REFLEXES [General]
Prerequisite: Lightning Reflexes.
Benefit: You get a +2 bonus on all Reflex saving throws. This bonus stacks with the bonus from Lightning Reflexes.

MASTER SMITING [General]
Prerequisites: Smite ability, Extra Smiting, Greater Smiting, Improved Smiting, Class level 20th.
Benefit: All your smite attempts receive a +1 bonus to attack and damage. This bonus stacks with Improved Smiting and Greater Smiting.

MASTER STUNNING FIST [General]
Prerequisites: Extra Stunning Fist, Greater Stunning Fist, Improved Stunning Fist, Stunning Fist, Class level 20th.
Benefit: All your stunning attacks receive a +2 bonus to the Fortitude Difficulty Class. This bonus stacks with Greater Stunning Fist and Improved Stunning Fist.

MASTER TURNING [General]
Prerequisites: Extra Turning, Greater Turning, Improved Turning, Class level 16th.
Benefit: You turn or rebuke creatures as if you were one level higher than you are in the class that grants you the ability. This bonus stacks with Improved Turning and Greater Turning.

MASTER TWO-WEAPON FIGHTING [General]
Prerequisites: Dex 19, Greater Two-Weapon Fighting, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Two-Weapon Fighting, base attack bonus +16.
Benefit: You get a fourth attack with your off-hand weapon, albeit at a -15 penalty.
Special: A Fighter may select Master Two-Weapon Fighting as one of his fighter bonus feats.

MASTER WEAPON FOCUS [General]
Prerequisites: Proficiency with selected weapon, Greater Weapon Focus with selected weapon, Weapon Focus with selected weapon, fighter level 16th.
Benefit: You gain a +1 bonus on all attack rolls you make using the selected weapon. This bonus stacks with other bonuses on attack rolls, including the one from Greater Weapon Focus and Weapon Focus.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. Its effects do not stack. Each time you take the feat, it applies to a new type of weapon. A Fighter may select Master Weapon Focus as one of his fighter bonus feats.

MASTER WEAPON SPECIALIZATION [General]
Prerequisites: Proficiency with selected weapon, Greater Weapon Focus with selected weapon, Greater Weapon Specialization with selected weapon, Master Weapon Focus with selected weapon, Weapon Focus with selected weapon, Greater Weapon Focus with selected weapon, fighter level 20th.
Benefit: You gain a +2 bonus on all damage rolls you make using the selected weapon. This bonus stacks with other bonuses on damage rolls, including the one from Greater Weapon Specialization and Weapon Specialization.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. Its effects do not stack. Each time you take the feat, it applies to a new type of weapon. A Fighter may select Master Weapon Specialization as one of his fighter bonus feats.

PERSONAL CHARM [General]
Prerequisites: Leadership, character level 6.
Benefit: You gain a +1 bonus to your leadership score.

SNIPER SHOT [General]
Prerequisites: Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, base attack bonus +6
Benefit: All special bonuses that only work up to 30 feet for ranged attacks now work up to 60 feet.
Special: A Fighter may select Sniper Shot as one of his fighter bonus feats.

SPELL LONGEVITY [General]
Prerequisite: Spell Focus in the chosen school.
Benefit: The duration of all spell you cast from the chosen school is increased as if your caster level is 2 levels higher than it actually is. This bonus stacks with Lengthen Spell.

TOWER SHIELD MASTERY [General]
Prerequisite: Shield Proficiency, Tower Shield Proficiency, base attack bonus +6.
Benefit: You may negate the -2 to hit for fighting with a Tower Shield.
Special: A Fighter may select Tower Shield Mastery as one of his fighter bonus feats.

TWO-WEAPON POWER ATTACK [General]
Prerequisite: Str 15, Dex 15, Power Attack, Two-Weapon Fighting, base attack bonus +6.
Benefit: If you fight with a weapon in your off-hand, instead add your full strength modifier and the full number subtracted from your attack when using power attack.
Special: A Fighter may select Two-Weapon Power Attack as one of his fighter bonus feats.

WEAPON MASTERY [General]
Prerequisites: Str 17, Proficiency with selected weapon, Greater Weapon Focus with selected weapon, Weapon Focus with selected weapon, Weapon Specialization with selected weapon, fighter level 10th.
Benefit: All dice in the damage factor of the selected weapon are increased by one step. Each d12 becomes 2d8, each d20 becomes 2d12. Extra dice from elemental damage and sneak attacks are not affected. Unarmed attacks are also affected. This bonus stacks with the increased damage for monks.
Special: You can take this feat multiple times. Its effects do not stack. Each time you take the feat, it applies to a new type of weapon. A Fighter may select Weapon Mastery as one of his fighter bonus feats.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 11, 2003)

*Character creation completed.* 
(see above)


----------



## Thels (Aug 11, 2003)

Serpenteye> Most looks good. Got a few remarks though:

HP is 12+2 at level 1 and 5+2 at level 2 for a total of 21.

Strength bonus is added to throwing weapons, so your dagger does 1d4+4 damage.

AC is 15 i think.

One set of clothes is free and does not count towards your weight. See PHB page 131, under CLOTHING.

You should have 160 GP, not 110 GP.

Once your character is complete, you can post it in the Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 11, 2003)

Hi Thels,

I need to update my Gold (to take into account the free Traveller's Outfit), but other than that, is my character
ready to go ?

Thanks.


----------



## Thels (Aug 11, 2003)

Melkor> Seems fine, except for the lacking HP.

Ferretguy> Reflex save seems wrong.

You also seem to have used 26 skill points while I think you should have 25 (Search is a crossclass skill).

Your intelligenge of 13 gives you a bonus language which you haven't picked yet.

Andrew> Are you sure about wearing Hide armor? It's a medium armor, so your speed is reduced and you lose your combat path feats while wearing it. You're not proficient with medium armor, so you're suffering armor check penalties on your attacks.

Knowledge (Local) would be very useless to you, since you're not at the 'local' location, so you never would get to use it (unless you make it back to Curador).

Also, you seem to have spent 39 skillpoints while you have 40 skill points.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 11, 2003)

Throughout the lands, when people talk about crossbreeds, they always talk about the 'normal' ones. Never is there talk about those individuals who just don't come out right. This is the story of one of those people, a half-ogre named Ben.

---

Ben
Male Half-Ogre Cleric 1
Alignment: Lawful Good

Str: 24 (+7)
Dex: 10 (+1)
Con: 16 (+3)
Int: 05 (-3)
Wis: 14 (+2)
Cha: 05 (-3)

BAB/Grapple: +0/+7
Attack: Huge greatclub +6 melee (2d8+10)
Initiative: +0
Movement: 30 ft. 

Armor Class: 16 (-1 size, +4 natural, +3 studded leather) 
Hit Points: 11
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +4

Abilities:
10 ft. reach, darkvision 60 ft., turn undead, divine spells 4/2+1, animal domain, strength domain

Languages: Common
Feats: Large and in Charge
Skills: (4 points)
Heal +4, sense motive +3

Equipment:
Traveller's outfit
Huge Greatclub
Studded leather armor
Backpack
Bedroll
Mirror, small steel
Pouch, belt
Rations, trail, 5 days
Rope, 50 ft, silk
Sack
Waterskin

Appearance: Ben has a open, child-like face. He has short black hair and deep born eyes, he's 8'5" and 450 lbs. He wears a wool poncho the size of a 4-man tent overtop of his armor.

Background: Ben was adopted as a baby by a married human couple, and raised as their own. He is mentally retarded, with the mind of a human 5 year old. It came as some shock when they discovered he'd been touched by the gods. He doesn't have the mental capacity to choose a specific god, but he was raised as a good boy and knows right from wrong.

Ben's parents were aboard the ship he was on, but died when the boat went down. Now he's alone in a strange land, and while he's as scared as any 5 year old would be in the situation, he's also curious, and tries to be a BIG BOY as much as he can. But he misses his mommy and daddy.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 11, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *Melkor> Seems fine, except for the lacking HP.*




Thels,

I have added the Hit Points to my character, and added a short background (not much to tell actually). I can expand on it if I need to.

I am at work, and do not have the books with me, so I'm not sure about the GP cost for the Traveller's Outfit I purchased (and should have been free according to the 3.5 PHB)......If it's OK with you, I'll just say that the extra Gold was lost while I was floating inland to the island we are on, that way we don't have to worry about it. It's a trivial amount anyway. 

I went ahead and posted my character over on the Rogue's Gallery thread.

By the way, I would have never known that English was your second language if you hadn't pointed it out. It seems as if you have a good command over written English.


----------



## Thels (Aug 11, 2003)

Melkor> Seems fine to me. An easier option would've been to take a 2nd set of clothes for backup, but this is okay too.

Wippit> You can voluntarily lower scores below 8 if it pleases you, but you don't get extra points to spend back for them. So you spent 2 points too many.

I remember reading Large and in Charge, but I forgot where. Care to refresh my mind?

Just to make sure, are you aware that the 3.5 Animal Domain no longer gives an animal companion.

Your AC seems incorrect.

Your Fortitude save seems incorrect (remember, clerics have good Fort saves).

Your Attack seems incorrect. As far as I see it, it's +7 Str, -1 Size.

You seem to have spent 3 skill points. It's a minimum of 1/level so you should spend 4.

Other than that, nice character!


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 11, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *I remember reading Large and in Charge, but I forgot where. Care to refresh my mind?
> *




Sowrd and Fist, Page 61:

Prerequisites: Reach (Large size or larger), Str 17+ 

Benefit: When you make a successful attack of opportunity against an opponent who is moving inside our threatened area, you can force the opponent back to the square he was in before he provoked the attack. After you hit with your attack of opportunity, make an opposed strength check against your opponent. You gain a +4 bonus for each size category larger than your opponent you are, and an additional +1 bonus for every 5 points of damage you dealt with your attack of opportunity. If you win the opposed check, your opponent is pushed back 5 feet into the square he just left and ends his movement phase. 



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> *Just to make sure, are you aware that the 3.5 Animal Domain no longer gives an animal companion.*




Yeah, I was bummed when I saw it, would've fit the character well, but so does talkig to furry little animals.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> *You seem to have spent 3 skill points. It's a minimum of 1/level so you should spend 4.*




As scary as it sounds, Sense Motive is not a cleric class skill, so had to spend 2 points to get the rank.

Other changes have been made.


----------



## Thels (Aug 11, 2003)

Oops, my mistake. Forgot to check for crossclass skills.

Why did they put the Feat in a sidebar ???

Seems fine now.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 11, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *Why did they put the Feat in a sidebar ???
> *




Since it's for large creatues only, they put it in the monster as characters section.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 11, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *Andrew> Are you sure about wearing Hide armor? It's a medium armor, so your speed is reduced and you lose your combat path feats while wearing it. You're not proficient with medium armor, so you're suffering armor check penalties on your attacks.
> 
> Knowledge (Local) would be very useless to you, since you're not at the 'local' location, so you never would get to use it (unless you make it back to Curador).
> 
> Also, you seem to have spent 39 skillpoints while you have 40 skill points. *




Didn't think about that with the Knowledge skill.  I'll fix up this and the other things you mentioned and edit my post accordingly.

EDIT: Fixed those things.  Used the skill points freed up from Knowledge to get myself some other languages.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 11, 2003)

*Will you have me?*

Thels,

I'm interested in joining your crew.  I'm currently playing a d20 Modern game and need my fantasy fix.  I've been playing 3E since it came out and played 1E for years long ago in my misspent youth.  I haven't gotten the 3.5 books yet, tho I plan to within the next month or two (plus I'll grab a copy of the SRD if needed).  My only apprehension is that I've never tried a PbP game - you and some of the others may have to assist with the etiquette. (I have read the etiquette thread, BTW)

I'm open to playing any race/class.  From the look of how things are shaping up we could use a wiz/sor or rogue.  I'll brainstorm this evening and see if I can come up with something.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

Drithmyne Eversmile

LVL 2 <<Ranger1/Cleric 1>>
Wood Elf Priest of Corellon Larethian
(Domains War, Elf)

Align CG, Male, 113 years old, 5'6", 134 pounds, 
pale green eyes,blond hair (worn long and in a ponytail)

STR  16 +3  (14=6+2 race:6)
DEX  16 +3  (14=6+2 race:6)
CON  12 +1  (14=6-2 race:6)
INT  12 +1  (14=6-2 race:6)
WIS  14 +2  (6)
CHA  10 +0  (2)

HP  14 (8+4+2Con)
BaB +1
Fort +5
Ref  +5
Will +4
AC 17/ 14 flat/13 touch
Init +3
Move 30'

EXP 1,000


Race/Feats/Class <<Wood Elf:+2 Str,Dex,-2 Int,Con>>
Prof with all martial weapons,+2 Spot,Listen,Search <detect secret doors>
+2 vs. Enchantments,Low Light Vision,Immune to Magic Sleep effects,
Turn Undead Domain Abilities: Weapon Focus-Longsword, Point Blank Shot.Favored Enemy-Goblinoids,Track, Wild Empathy.

Feats:Rapid Shot
Speaks:Elf,Sylvan,Common.

Skills 20Ranger@ 1st,3 Cleric

Spot 2/+6
Listen 2/+6
Search 3/+6
Move Silently 2/+5(4)
Hide 2/+5(4)
Survival 2/+4
Know-Geography 1/+2
Prof-Cartographer 1/+3
Prof-Herbalist 1/+3
Climb 2/+5(4)
Swim 1
Jump 1/+4(3)
Heal 1/+3
Know-Religion 1/+2
Concentration 1/+2

Spells: 3 Orisons,3 1st (1 domain)

Prepared Spells at Adventure's Start:

Detect Magic,Guidance,Purify Food&Drink.
Comprehend Languages,Divine Favor,Trus Strike (D)




Gear (as Ranger @ 1st=200GP)

Studded leather armor (25GP)
Longbow (75GP)
Quiver of 25 arrows <5 Silver,> (6GP)
Quiver of 20 arrows (1GP) on pack
Buckler (15GP)
Longsword (15GP)
Kukri (8GP)
5 silver arrows (5GP)
Light Hammer 91GP)

Backpack (2GP)
3 Wooden Holy Symbols (3GP)
2 water skins (full) (2GP)
1 weel trail rations (3.5 gp)
flint&steel (1gp)
rags,oils,rosins,whetstone for weapons (5sp)3 sq yards canvas (3sp)
bedroll (1sp),
2 map cases (parchment within) (2.4GP)
2 vials ink (blue,black) (2GP)
2 flasks of oil (3GP)
fishing line & 2 hooks (5 SP)
scroll organizer (6 sheets parchment (6.2GP)
12 pens/quills (12sp)
1 vial of Phantom ink <blue>-magical light (10GP)
50 silk rope & grapnel (11GP)
3 empty flasks (9cp)
candle (1cp)
2 Sunrods (4GP)
large sack 91sp)
mug-copper (1sp)

200GP total


One Domain ability was the 'Elf' from FRCS, I took wood elf from the 3.5 MM, phantom ink from tome & blood.

I'll clean his gear up,  list encumbrance etc...within the hour.


----------



## Thels (Aug 12, 2003)

Andrew> Either ditch the hide armor, or reduce movement speed and attack bonus.

Pierce> No worries. PbP games aren't hard to come into. Don't worry about 3.5 too much. It doesn't matter much at lower levels and I'll try and catch any changes that would need to be made to your character accordingly.

Uriel> You forgot the -2 Cha modifier for Wood Elves.

Isn't your Will Save +4?

For skills, the number of ranks is correct, but the total bonus seems incorrect for all your wisdombased skills. One too high to be exactly.

Current Members:
Serpenteye - Resa - Human Female Barbarian/Fighter
Melkor - Irendöl - Elf Male Fighter
Ferretguy - Dural Stoneface - Dwarf Male Monk
Andrew - Flynn Stormshadow - Half-Elf Male Ranger
Wippit - Ben - Half-Ogre Male Cleric
Uriel - Drithmyne Eversmile - Elf Male Ranger/Cleric

There's up to 2 spots remaining for the first people that provide a reasonably finished character sheet.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 12, 2003)

Thels:
 Ok got all modifications corrected...don't know how I miscalculated the skills....oh well....
 Will post on RG tonight.

Ahhh Uriel.....we meet again.....


----------



## Pierce (Aug 12, 2003)

> Pierce> No worries. PbP games aren't hard to come into. Don't worry about 3.5 too much. It doesn't matter much at lower levels and I'll try and catch any changes that would need to be made to your character accordingly.




Excellent.  I'm working on a Rogue/Sorcerer.  I'll have it up in an hour or two.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 12, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *Andrew> Either ditch the hide armor, or reduce movement speed and attack bonus.*




I did, though.  I traded it out for a chainshirt, which is light.  It's better AC-wise, anyhow.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 12, 2003)

*Larrock Derth*

Larrock Derth

Rogue 1/Sorcerer 1

Character sheet is here


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

Thels-

I did post the wrong Will, +4 it is.Changed the Wis skills as well, thanks for catching that.
As far as the CHA penalty, the MM has wood elves listed at +2 Str and -2 Int as well as the +2 dex,-2 Con from the PH.
They have changed the wood elves from 3rd to 3.5 (WooHoo!)
3.5 Monster Manual pg 104.
As well, favored class is now Ranger instead of Wizard.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 12, 2003)

When do we start ?
What are you going to tite the thread in the other forum ?

Thanks!


----------



## Thels (Aug 12, 2003)

Serpenteye> Forgot one. Fort saves is 2.5 for Fighter and 2.5 for Barbarian, for a total of +5, not +4 (houserule).

Ferretguy> Seems fine now.

Uriel> Oops, you're right. Two other minor details, though:

Fort saves is 2.5 for Ranger and 2.5 for Cleric, for a total of +5, not +4 (houserule).

You seem to be running around naked under your studded leather.

Pierce> Weapon Finesse is now one feat, you no longer pick a weapon. So it applies to your dagger too.

Shield now adds +4 to your AC, not +7

You're running around naked?

A Charisma of 12 doesn't allow you to learn spells above 2nd level, which is fine if you keep Rogue your main class.

You can't spend more skill points on a skill than Character Level +3 (which is 5 right now).

Fractions stack (houserule), so your BaB is +0.75 for Rogue +0.50 for Sorceror for a total of +1.25 or effectively +1.

You know only 4 0th level spells.

Andrew> Your AC lists chain shirt, but your equipment lists hide armor.

Melkor> We start when #8 posted his character, whoever that is, and everyone is in the RG. I'll make a link here, but it'll probably be called Newfoundland [IC] while I rename this thread to Newfoundland 







*OOC:*


.

Everyone> Keep in mind that your 1st set of clothes is free and doesn't count towards your weight.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 12, 2003)

*I would like to join as well Thels*

I plan to play a gnome wizard.
I'll post the stats as soon as I can to see if it will work with your plans?

- Dai

PS - it'll be bog standard 3rd phb rules as that's all i have *smile*


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

Better hurry,Gnome Wizard...
He's going with first post first in.
Woohoo a Gnome!
I almost played a Gnome,but I think about half of my total characters are Gnomes on ENWorld...

-Uriel


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 12, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye> Forgot one. Fort saves is 2.5 for Fighter and 2.5 for Barbarian, for a total of +5, not +4 (houserule).
> *




Thanks 

Corrections made.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 12, 2003)

*Erm......*

I ended up going for a Gnome Warrior person...... I can't stand the idea of being such a low level wizard.

You bring the religion, I'll bring the missile weapons........


(This coming from someone who normally plays bards....... O, and Ferretguy suggested I come here, mentioned you on a number of occasions, so glad that you are aboard.)


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi Mr DM-in-another-game 



			
				Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *
> I almost played a Gnome,but I think about half of my total characters are Gnomes on ENWorld...
> *




And I think about half of my total characters are a little psychotic . I doubt Resa will be nearly as unpleasant as Nurthrak, though.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 12, 2003)

*Lim Duren StillGem*

Lim Duren StillGem
Lvl. 2 Fighter
Gnome
Align NG
Male 98 Years old 
3'2" 
41 Pounds, 
Deep Blue Eyes 
Light red hair (Loose Curls - about 5" in length)
STR  14 +2
DEX 16 +3
CON 16 +3
INT  10 +0
WIS 10 +0
CHA 10 +0
HP 21
Fort +3
Ref +0
Will +0
Init +3
Bab +2
Move 20'
Languages: Common, Gnome
Race and Class benefits - +2 CON/-2 STR, Small = +1 AC/+1 att/+4 hide, Low Light Vision,  +2 against illusions, +1 against kobolds and goblinoids, +4 dodge against giants, +2 listen, +2 alchemy, can cast 0-level spells "dancing lights" "ghost sound" prestiditation"
Feats: Point Blank Shot, Dodge, Mobility
Att: (All weapons are Gnomesized) Shortbow +6 1d4, Longsword +5 1d6+2, Dagger +5 1d3+2
AC 17

                                    T    R    A  
Skills:   Hide               +7  +0  +4
            Listen            +2  +0  +2
            Alchemy         +2  +0  +2
            Move Silently +5  +2  +0
            Spot              +2  +2  +0
            Craft(arrows)+2  +2  +0
Equipment:
Travelling Clothes
Gnome-sized Long Sword
Gnome-sized Short Bow
40 Arrows
Gnome-sized Dagger
Gnome-sized Studded Leather Armour
Backpack
Flint and Steel
Belt Pouch
Sack
50ft of Silk Rope
Flask of OIl
Chalk
Heavy Winter Cloak
GP's : 100
Appearance: "StillGem" is a young Gnome adventurer with tanned skin and reddish-blone hair. He's trim and has many scars adorning his arms and chest from his travels/fights. Beads are braded in the hair at his temples and a  whispy tri-forked beard grows from his chin that is about 5 inches long. His armour is grey studded leather and his cloak is a deep red. Always seems to be sick,  either sniffing every five minutes, or wiping his nose on his cloak.
Background: "StillGem" left his family burrows almost 10 years ago in pursuit of the goblin raiders who came in to his settlement, slew most of the Gnome dwellers and kidnapped his wife. After tracking the Goblins down he slew them all only to find that they had killed his wife in a ghastly ritual. He now searches for a place he can call "home" and where he can feel he can start afresh. The opportunity to find this place seemd to come when the new land Avanta was discovered.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

Ferretguy is from my RL game group...he's also my oldest gamer friend...er, Dave, I meant 'longest-associated-with-gamer-friend...


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 12, 2003)

*Dave*

I've known Dave for a year now up here in Sac and game with him on a regular basis.
He's a good bloke and a fine friend. Dave's talked a lot about you too. Glad to finally "meet" ya mate!


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *Hi Mr DM-in-another-game
> 
> 
> 
> And I think about half of my total characters are a little psychotic . I doubt Resa will be nearly as unpleasant as Nurthrak, though. *




Nurthrak isn't that Crazed...er, for a Half-Fiend Troll travelling with a bunch of Drow on a quest to find some Artifact in an Ancient Duergar Hold. He does have some 'unique' dining habits, though...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 12, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *Andrew> Your AC lists chain shirt, but your equipment lists hide armor.*




Ahh.  It doesn't now.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 12, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Pierce> Weapon Finesse is now one feat, you no longer pick a weapon. So it applies to your dagger too.



Woo hoo!


> Shield now adds +4 to your AC, not +7



Dang!


> You're running around naked?



If by naked you mean "no armor" - yep.  If by naked you mean "no clothes" - I added an explorer's outfit.


> A Charisma of 12 doesn't allow you to learn spells above 2nd level, which is fine if you keep Rogue your main class.



Yeah - I just wanted some casting ability to accentuate my Rogue levels.  I may pick up enough Sorcerer to get 2nd level (Invisibility, Cat's Grace) but not interested in anything further


> You can't spend more skill points on a skill than Character Level +3 (which is 5 right now).



 It's been a while since I made a new character 


> Fractions stack (houserule), so your BaB is +0.75 for Rogue +0.50 for Sorceror for a total of +1.25 or effectively +1.



Interesting.  More of a curved progression.


> You know only 4 0th level spells.



Oops again.  Really, I've played before....

Updated my sheet above.  Let me know if I've made any more boneheaded mistakes.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's hoping the ranger doesn't pick giants as his next favored enemy, or we'll have a problem with the party


----------



## Thels (Aug 12, 2003)

Dead> Your attribute scores are wrong. I'm calculating a total of 37, not 32.

Str 16 - 10 points
Dex 16 - 10 points
Con 16 - 10 points
Int 10 - 2 points
Wis 11 - 3 points
Cha 10 - 2 points

Weapons now have small and medium variants. Wielding weapons designed for mediumsized characters now gives penalties. You might want to consider wielding weapons your own size:

Gnomesized Dagger - Simple - Light - 2gp - 1d3 dmg (S) - 19-20/x2 crit - 10' range - 1 lb - Piercing or Slashing
Gnomesized Punching Dagger - Simple - Light - 2gp - 1d3 dmg (S) - 20/x3 crit - 1 lb - Piercing
Gnomesized Shortsword - Martial - Light - 10 gp - 1d4 dmg (S) - 19-20/x2 crit - 2lb - Piercing
Gnomesized Longsword - Martial - One-Handed - 15 gp - 1d6 dmg (S) - 19-20/x2 crit - 4 lb - Slashing
Gnomesized Bastard Sword - Martial/Exotic - Two-Handed/One-Handed - 35 gp - 1d8 dmg (S) - 19-20/x2 crit - 6 lb - Slashing
Gnomesized Greatsword - Martial - Two-Handed - 50 gp - 1d10 dmg (S) - 19-20/x2 crit - 8 lb - Slashing

Gnomesized Shortbow - Martial - Ranged - 30 gp - 1d4 dmg (S) - 20/x3 crit - 60' range - 2 lb - Piercing
Gnomesized Composite Shortbow - Martial - Ranged - 75 gp - 1d4 dmg (S) - 20/x3 crit - 70' range - 2 lb - Piercing
Gnomesized Longbow - Martial - Ranged - 75 gp - 1d6 dmg (S) - 20/x3 crit - 100' range - 3 lb - Piercing
Gnomesized Composite Longbow - Martial - Ranged - 100 gp - 1d6 dmg (S) - 20/x3 crit - 110' range - 3 lb - Piercing
Arrows - 1 gp - 3 lb

Afaik you have 10 skillpoints and spent 12 skillpoints.

Pierce> You gonna run around naked with your clothes in your backpack 

You spent 43 skill points, you have 49 skill points.

Gotta run, more backfeed later


----------



## Pierce (Aug 12, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Pierce> You gonna run around naked with your clothes in your backpack
> 
> You spent 43 skill points, you have 49 skill points.
> 
> Gotta run, more backfeed later [/B]




OK, I updated my skills.  I read that Pick Pocket is now Slight of Hand, but decided to drop it altogether.  Swapped that point to Search.  Added Jump (5), giving me a synergy bonus to Tumble (also read up on tumble - that's changed a bit!).  Listed modifiers for my MW tools as well.

Oh, and I put my clothes on.  Hey, I was in bed when the ship went down 

Updated sheet is *here*


----------



## Thels (Aug 12, 2003)

Pierce> 3.5 synergy bonuses you missed:
Decipher Script - +2 on Use Magic Device related to scrolls
Tumble - +2 on Balance

Pierce, Andrew, Go ahead and post it in the Rogue's Gallery.

Still waiting for Dead's fixes, but in the meantime, you guys can start posting in the In Character Thread.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 12, 2003)

*Sorry*

For a while my dsl wouldn't work, otherwise would've had these up for you a couple of hours ago.

I think I've got it right this time. Am using mate's PC until mine is "better" - am off to work now, will post again when I get back tonight.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 12, 2003)

Glad I am to see you made it into this game Dead.....hope this character has more luck then a certain bard I know(or is he the ranger?, things can be a little confusing when dealing with the inbreeding of nobles...)


----------



## Pierce (Aug 13, 2003)

*Synergy Bonuses*



> Decipher Script - +2 on Use Magic Device related to scrolls



Isn't Use Magic Device a trained only skill?  If so then it shouldn't matter what synergies I have, since I can't use it anyway.  (Though I do plan to pick it up in the future)


> Pierce, Andrew, Go ahead and post it in the Rogue's Gallery.



Done.


----------



## Thels (Aug 13, 2003)

Dead> Now you didn't spend enough. You could push your str back up to 14.

Your skills seem a little hectic to me. Could you make sure you got the correct order for noting the bonuses? Afaik you already have a +7 on hide without ranks in it for example.

Afaik the longsword and dagger only have a +4 to hit.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 13, 2003)

**sighs**

Finally!!!

I think I am done!


----------



## Thels (Aug 13, 2003)

Heh, another personal handicap I should mention.

I can't smell. Never could. Therefor my descriptions about scents might be pretty inaccurate.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 13, 2003)

Uriel - I didn't realize that you actually _have_ Prof(Cartographer) until the latest IC conversation.  Funny - I just came up with the Cartography thing to have a reason for Larrock to be on the boat.  It should become quickly obvious to Drithmyne that Larrock has no clue how to draw maps, though he can read them fairly well.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 13, 2003)

No biggie, Larrock. Drithmyne'll teach ya 

Thels:No smell? That's a bummer.
I have an incredibly acute sense of smell...which is ironic since my job as Floor Manager in a Nightclub means that I get to smell many horrid things...drunks covered in vomit, the atrocious scent of a 'long island iced tea' (which smells EXACTLY like the garbage cans after we take away people's booze at 2am, since a LIIT is Gin/Tequilla/Vodka/Rum...UGH. The bathrooms at 3am...shudder.
The Night Manager Dave has almost no sense of smell, and he grins at me and tells me that I should take up smoking, since that would kill my pesky olfactory senses.
Come to think of it, maybe a great sense of smell isn't a good thing...


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 14, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *atrocious scent of a 'long island iced tea' (*




Pre-made mix, or actually made with a 1/2 shot of each liquor?

Gotta be made right to smell right.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 14, 2003)

WG: Not a premade mix. The long island iced tea smells like the garbage cans after 2 am (and my crew is emptying them, we know) because it is a mix of all of the aforementioned booze + sweet n sour, triple sec, a lemon wedge, a lime wedge, a cherry and a spritz of coke.A Lovecraftean concoction that even Azathoth would shudder at (and he's 'Mad').

In truth, the garbage can smells like a Long Island Iced Tea, which became disgusting to the smell retroacively as a result.

Really the garbage scow of booze. I often remark that no sane person over the age of 23 ever orders one.
I do realize, however, that not everyone works in a nightclub and gets to drink top shelf for free. If I didn't work in a club, I'd be ordering captain-n-coke or getting drunk before entering like I did priorto this job.A long island gets you messed up quickly. Of course, so does tipping the bartender big off the bat, they really do get friendly and give free drinks folks.

Other offending drinks include the 'Liquid Cocaine', a horrific vomit-inducer made from jagermeister,Goldschlager and Bacardi 151. Ugh...

Anything with Gin (OK, that's a personnal predjudice, I just don't like Gin).

Enough of booze talk, though I didn't mean to hijack this thread for such (sorry Thels).


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 15, 2003)

Behold, a rules question to entice and thrill our DM!

Ben has strength domain.
Ben is a half ogre
Going strickly by 3.5 rules, the first level spell in that domain is useless to him, Enlarge Person only affects humaoinds.

Seeing as how it's domain granted, would it be possible that the spell could affect himself?

Or is the thought of a _huge_ mentally retarted halg-ogre a bit too much to swallow


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 15, 2003)

Personally I thik it's a delightful idea - as long as he doesn't inadvertently step on my character in the proccess! *grin*


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 16, 2003)

Well... with the way the character's personalty is, he doesn't really conscously control his spells. The bad thing about the situation is that as a player, I have to prepare what spells he casts, so more often than not he'll be picking the exact same spells.

So, it a choice between calm animals or enlarge. Personally, enlarge would be great, it would end up being his version of barbarian rage, as it'll only happen when he's really angry.


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

Ehh, correct, though it's not completely useless, since you could cast it on others.

However, I'm fine with Ben being able to use it on himself, but then he's no longer able to do it on others. You have to pick one way or another. In addition, it doesn't modify your reach (having a reach beyond 10 feet would be rather unbalanced).


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 16, 2003)

On himself only, no reach increase, but gets the size increase with attendant bonuses and penalties. I can live with that


----------



## Pierce (Aug 16, 2003)

You are going to scare the living crap out of Larrock the first time you do that.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 16, 2003)

"You wouldn't like me when I'm angry..."


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 16, 2003)

I don't think Larrok will be the only one...hopefully there will be a little bit o'warning before hand....


----------



## Wippit Guud (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, it's an anger-related thing, so he'll probably yell in hatred or something right before it happens. Something beyond just a normal fight, too...


----------



## Pierce (Aug 17, 2003)

Question:

Should I keep my sheet in the Rogue's Gallery updated with stuff I pick up?  I assume we won't be updating these sheets during combat (spells used, damage taken, etc.), but to what extent should we keep things up to date?


----------



## Melkor (Aug 18, 2003)

Thels,

I'm going to have to bow out of the Newfoundland game. My new work/school schedule isn't going to permit regular posting on my
part, and I don't want to hold up the game.

Apologies all around.


----------



## Thels (Aug 18, 2003)

Pierce> Only update it if you plan on carrying it around for a longer time, like the potion and the dagger.

Melkor> Sorry to hear it, but thanks for informing me. I guess I'll open up a slot. About your character, I think I'll have him explore into the forest and not come back. If you want, you can make the post yourself, otherwise, I'll have him go there sooner or later.

Looking for 1 more player. Character generation rules can be found in the 1st post. First person to post his character is in.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi! I'm very interested, but I'm a newbie... and a newbie withonly access to the 3.0 books. Has much changed? Furthermore, what is needed in the party the most. I looked in the rogue gallery and saw what the others had as players. 

By and by, I've noticed at least one thing wrong with the characters posted there: Should I say something, or assume that the DM has allowed the exception for a reason?

Here is the basis for my character (not sure if it's good to post it here or not... let me know. Once more, this is my first post, so please be gentle!

*Jollunia*
Female Human Cleric/Wizard 1st/1st lvl 1000/3000 experience
Neutral Good
Str 14 +2 ..pts 6
Dex 14 +2 ..pts 6
Con 10 +0 ..pts 2
Int 16 +3 ..pts 10
Wis 12 +1 ..pts 4
Cha 12 +1 ..pts 4

Hit Points 10
AC 12, Touch 12, Flat 10
Init +2 
BAB +1.25
Speed 20 (base 30, load 71.4/58, No Armor)
Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +5

+3 Melee, Halfspear, 1d6+2, x3
+3 Ranged, Halfspear, 1d6+2, x3, 20'r 

Medium, 5'4" tall, 135 lbs, 25 yrs old
White Hair, Pale Blue Eyes, Very Pale Skin

Speaks common, Draconic, Celestial and Aquan

+8 Knowledge(Arcana) (5)
+8 Knowledge(Nature) (5)
+8 Knowledge(The Planes) (5)
+5 Concentration (5)
+10 Spellcraft (5)
+3 Wilderness Lore (2.5)

Feats
-Scribe Scroll
-Extend Spell
-Energy Substitution(cold)

Human Traits
-Medium size
-base speed is 30'
-1 extra feat at 1st level
-4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
-Automatic language: Common
-Bonus Languages: Any
-Favored Class: Any

Cleric Abilities
-Turn Undead
-Domains: Knowledge and Water

Wizard Abilities
-Summon Familiar
-Scribe scoll as a bonus feat

Spell Prepared
0th- Ray of Frost (x3)(w), Guidance(c), Create Water(c), Detect Magic(c)
1st- Mage Armor(w), Lessor Cold Orb(w), Endure Elements(c), Sheild of Faith(c), Detect Secret Doors(cd)
NOTE: w=Wizard c=Cleric cd=Cleric Domain

Spell Book
0th- All Cantrips
1st- Lesser Cold Orb, Mage Armor, Shield, Magic Missile, Charm Person, Monster Summoning I

Jollunia has always had an affinity for the cold, and believed that her soul has a direct tie to the north wind and the winter that it brought to her lands. She had studied the weather aspect and then the arcane and finally the ultimate sources of the cold, and never grew tired of the ever expanding demands on her to KNOW about it's source. In her study, she found a particular pull towards WIntra (or the appropriate Winter God(dess) in this world), and joined the clergy, hoping to devine more information. She studied until she came to the decition that expereince is the only thing that will teach her more. Thus, when the opertunity to travel to the new land came, she jumped at the opertunity to learn more!

Jollunia seems cold to those that speak to her, as if she has tried to incorporate the spirit of winter into her very personality. This is only half right. Though she does want to become one with the elements of cold and ice, her feeling stem from the loss of her lover in a past adventure. He was a druid, and her main source of knowledge on the natural aspects of her adiction. They had spent hours together, him teaching, her learning, until thier group were over run by goblins. She was able to escape do to a selfless actby the Druid, that took his life. From then on, she's been afraid to express herself, being afraid of hurting herself once more.

Jollunia waers white and light blue, mainly. She tends to wear her hair, shoulder length, tied back with a silk cord that matches the color of the winter sky. She wears a white shirt and breeches with a sash of light blue to emphisises her slim figure. Over her shoulder, she has a hooded cloak that matches the color of her sash, though it's lines in white. Over that is a sm shield with a symbol of Wintra (or whoever) carved on it, unless she is carring a backpack, then it's on her left arm. She tends to carry the halfspear in her hand and uses it more as a walking stick then a weapon.

Traveling Outfitname (worn, -wt)

Halfspear (Right hand, 3wt)
Small wooden Shield (Left Arm, 5wt)

Silver Holy Symbol (Neck, 1wt)

Backpack (center back, 2wt)
Bedroll (below backpack, 5wt) 
200' rope (Across shoulder, 40wt)

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4wt) 
5 Torches (backpack, 5wt) 
Flint & Steel (backpack, .1wt)
Trail Rations- 3 days (backpack, 3wt)
vail of ink (backpack, .1wt)
Inkpen (backpack, .1wt)
Scrollcase (Backpack, .5wt)
paper (10 sheets) (Scrollcase, 1wt)


Coins- 73gp, 2sp, 5cp (pouch, 1.6wt)


----------



## Thels (Aug 19, 2003)

Welcome Mithreander. There's indeed some changes from 3.0 to 3.5. You can check them all out here: http://www.wizards.com/D20/article.asp?x=srd35.

If you spot any errors in any of the existing characters, feel free to tell. We can then either fix the problem or explain to you why things are that way. I'm quite patient with stuff like that, so don't worry to ask anything.

Okay, about your character.

You have a BaB of .75 as a Cleric and .50 as a Wizard for a total of 1.25. So your BaB is 1, not 0.

You skillpoints per level is 2(class) + 1(race) + 3(int) = 6. You have 5 skill levels for a total of 30.

Knowledge (Arcana) gives a +2 Synergy bonus on Spellcraft checks.

Knowledge (Nature) gives a +2 Synergy bonus on Survival checks in aboveground natural environments.

Knowledge (The Planes) gives a +2 Synergy bonus on Survival checks on other planes.

Spellcraft gives a +2 Synergy bonus on Use Magic Device checks involving scrolls (But you can't use that skill untrained so it doesn't really matter).

Other than that, it looks fine so far.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 19, 2003)

Thank you. Since I am doing this from work, I do not have access to that web site... but I'll eventually get that information so I can make accurate statements. 

The change in calculating BAB, with the partial bonus each level, explains the feat I had seen that I thought the character could not have yet (In version 3, he would have ahad a bab of +0, so could not have Weapon Focus yet, but under the new rules, he does.)

The synergy bonuses are new, too. Thank you for pointing them out to me.

I'll finish Jollunia today, and just jump into the ICC thread, if that's okay.

Once more, thank you for your warm welcome.


----------



## Thels (Aug 19, 2003)

The stacking fractions is not a new rule, but a houserule. See earlier this thread.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 19, 2003)

I just snuck a peak at the 3.5 DM's guide, and read that you're mainly sticking to the core rules... so I suppose that means that you are NOT using the Elementalist PrC, is that correct?

If so, then I'll have to change my character around a little.

By and by, you said that the sub-races are being used... would that include the Grey Elf (+2 Int +2 Dex -2 Con -2 Str Plus standard elf bonuses)? Or is it (+2 Int -2 Con Plus standard elf bonuses)? Further more, is there the Spellcasting Prodigy feat available?

Thanks in advance (I hope I'm not being to much of a pain here)!


----------



## Thels (Aug 19, 2003)

Grey Elf is fine. They have +2 Int, -2 Str in addition to all elven features, which includes +2 Dex, -2 Con, so it's: -2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Con, +2 Int, +0 Wis, +0 Cha.

Spellcasting prodigy is fine, though only at level 1. Since you only have one feat at level 1, you can only pick it for one of your classes.

Do you mean Elemental Savant? If so, that's fine. If not, what do you mean?

I think I said limited to WotC books, so no 3rd party stuff. Most stuff from the splatbooks is okay, as is some generic stuff from the FRCS.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 19, 2003)

I was talking about the elemental savant... thank you. I have altered my character. I'm not sure he'll survive long, but I'll have fun with him until he drowns, anyway... Should I wait for your okay before posting in the ICC thread?

Thank you again!


----------



## Thels (Aug 19, 2003)

It's a male all of a sudden? See the IC thread. I guess we could change it around, but if you don't mind, keep it a female.

Some remarks about your current character:

As far as you know, you only have one feat by now, plus Scribe Scroll. Where did Alertness come from? If it's about the familiar, then please do not put it with your feats, as I'm aware of the familiar bonus and it only counts if your familiar is with you.

There's no such thing as Knowledge (Monster). When you want info about certain monsters, take the corresponding knowledge feat, such as Arcana (magical creatures), Dungeoneering (subterran creatures), History (ancient creatures), Nature (wildlife creatures), Religion (undead creatures) or The Planes (outsider creatures).

As a Wizard, you start with 120 gold. Both the Composite Longbow and the materials required to summon a Familiar cost 100 gp and the Everburning Torch costs 90 gp, so I don't think you can manage to have either one and still all the rest of your equipment.

3.5 elves are proficient with both the Longsword and the Rapier.

I strongly suggest not to make a 2nd level character with 3 hit points that only gains 1 hit point per level.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 19, 2003)

Thank you for you patients! I think I have the final character (other then any changes you see I need to make) and will be looking forward to your input.

Thank you.


----------



## Thels (Aug 22, 2003)

Looks good now. A lot more happy with that than the int 20 3 hp wizard you pulled out earlier. 2 small things though.

- I'd prefer it if you seperated prepared Cleric and Wizard spells.

- There's no winter god in the default pantheon, but adding Wintra is fine (I already allowed a cleric to just pick 2 domains, so...). However, I would like you to post so details about that specific deity.

Anyhow, you can send him over to the RG thread.



> _Originally posted by Mithreander_
> *If you are updating your character after completing part of an adventure here in this forum, add a paragraph in here that summarizes some of the things that have happened so far, like a short diary or adventure summary from your own PC's perspective. If the character has earned any experience points, this is a good place to make a note of them too.*




Uhm...


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh, hows my character... is she ready for the Rogues Gallery?

Oh, and a question on your last post.



> _By thels in the IC thread_
> Jollunia and Ben each notice small human stripes here and there on the gnome's body. Neither of you have any background knowledge about them.




What are these human stripes? Are you saying that he's striped in human flesh? I trully do not know what my character is seeing. Any more information would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Thels (Aug 22, 2003)

Note, weight is per individual item. The 3 barrels together would be 1500 lb for example.

3 large barrels - 500lb
5 small barrels - 200lb
5 large empty coffins - 100lb
1 piano - 800lb
1 flotsam - 600lb
1 mediumsized dagger - 1lb - (_Resa_)
1 mediumsized magical dagger - 1lb - (_Larrock_)
4 smallsized shortspears - 3lb
6 mediumsized shortspears - 3lb
2 smallsized halfspears - 6lb
2 mediumsized halfspears - 6lb
2 mediumsized battleaxes - 6lb
1 mediumsized longsword with nice decorations on the hilt and lines drawn on the blade - 4lb - (_Resa_)
1 mediumsized bastard sword - 6lb
2 mediumsized longbows - 3lb
1 mediumsized mighty composite longbow (+1 str) - 3lb - (_Drithmyne_)
11 quivers - 1lb - (_1x Drithmyne_)
340 arrows - 0,1lb - (_20x Drithmyne_)
1 smallsized large wooden shield - 10lb
1 mediumsized large wooden shield - 10lb
1 mediumsized large steel shield - 15lb
7 leather armors ranging in size from elf to orc - 15lb - (_1x Resa_)
1 humansized chain shirt with helmet - 25lb
1 elvensized finely crafted and decorated suit of chain that covers the whole body - 20lb - (_Drithmyne_)
12 traveller's outfits ranging in size from elf to human - 5 lb - (_1x Resa_)
6 explorer's outfits ranging in size from elf to orc - 8lb
10 backpacks - 2lb - (_2x Ben_)
15 empty water skins - 0,5lb - (_14x Ben, 1x Jollunia_)
38 trail rations - 1lb - (_37x Ben, 1x Jollunia_)
6 wine bottles - 2lb
8 winter blankets - 3lb
9 bedrolls - 5lb
2 tents - 20lb
3 50' ropes - 10lb
2 200' ropes - 40lb (_1x Jollunia_)
2 activated sunrods - 1lb - (_1x Larrock, 1x Ben_)
3 sunrods - 1lb
31 torches - 1lb
6 flint and steels - 0,1lb
3 whetstones - 1lb
2 crowbars - 5lb
2 grappling hooks - 4lb
2 iron pots - 10lb
20 herbs - 0,1 lb
12 fluids - 0,5 lb
16 plates - 0,5 lb
16 knives - 0,1 lb
16 forks - 0,1 lb
16 spoons - 0,1 lb
16 glasses - 0,1 lb
2 cooking sets - 10 lb
2 healer's kits - 1lb - (_1x Drithmyne_)
1 fletcher's kit - 1lb
1 climber's kit - 5lb
1 masterwork thieves' tools - 2lb
1 potion - 1lb - (_Larrock_)
1 pouch (18GP, 6SP, 11CP) - 1lb - (_Resa_)
1 pouch (58GP, 13SP, 21CP) - 2lb
1 chest containing jewelry - 35lb - (_Larrock_)
1 cat with a completely white fur - 5lb - (_Drithmyne_)

total weight - 5295,5 lb - falls within Ben's push or drag limit


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 23, 2003)

Ack!  The worms crawled inside Stillgem!  They're the Black Cancer!


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 23, 2003)

Resa took these items for herself: (the rest of what she found (except the cash and the cat) is group property)

______
1 mediumsized longsword with nice decorations on the hilt and lines drawn on the blade - 4lb

1 elvensized finely crafted and decorated suit of chain that covers the whole body - 20lb

clothing of fine material

2 daggers,

leather armor
_______


----------



## Thels (Aug 23, 2003)

One of the daggers was taken by Larrock, mentioning something about needing a backup, while you were displaying the items for drying.

Forgot you picked the sword and chain. The chain doesn't fit you, though.

The clothing counts as traveller's outfit. It might look a little better than regular traveller's outfit and be more durable, but still traveller's outfit.

Modified list accordingly.

Note, anyone picking up items should recalculate his weight limit. I'd appreciate a total weight on character sheets.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 23, 2003)

Well, if the chain doesn't fit Resa, I would appreciate it, being an Elf and all...

As well, I am taking the Mighty Composite Longbow, unless someone else needs it?

We sure have a nice bit of loot here, if we could find someone to trade with.

-Uriel


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 24, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Well, if the chain doesn't fit Resa, I would appreciate it, being an Elf and all...
> *




You can borrow it if you want to. I'll probably forget about it and for all practical purposes it will be yours.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 24, 2003)

Right, consider it officially 'borrowed'.
Guess we know who gets first dibs on Cure spells


----------



## Thels (Aug 28, 2003)

Though most large creatures have a face of 10 feet, the info is always included for each individual creature. This info is not included with the Half-Ogre, so he has a regular facing of 5 feet.

Dodging leaves would require an Escape Artist check against DC 15 once as long as you're not taking special activities, such as combat. In combat, it requires a check each round. Taking 10 is permitted. You're getting a +4 circumstance modifier for each step smaller than Medium, which can be negative, so ben get's a -4. Getting in touch with a leaf wouldn't automatically get you in touch with worms. Movement is halved for anyone trying to dodge leaves. You cannot dodge leaves when attacking or running.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks for the info. 

Just wanted to let everyone know that I'll be away for the weekend, plus some, and may not be able to post until late tueday or early wednesday. Sorry for any inconvieniance this may cause.


----------



## Pierce (Aug 29, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that I'll be away for the weekend, plus some, and may not be able to post until late tueday or early wednesday. Sorry for any inconvieniance this may cause.




I too will be unavailable tomorrow and Sunday.  I should be back on by Sunday evening or Monday morning.  If anything (read: combat) comes up, Larrock will cast shield, strike a defensive position and try to hide behind the closest party member encased in steel.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 31, 2003)

Well, I'm ussually unavailable through out the weekend normally. Just a FYI


----------



## Pierce (Sep 1, 2003)

Alrighty - I'm back and ready to go!


----------



## Pierce (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey all, I am leaving tomorrow (Sunday) for a much needed week long vacation.  As such, I will have no Net connection until week after next.  I'm enjoying the game so far and wish to continue, so if Thels or one of the players would take over on Larrock for the next week I'd be much appreciative.  Just have him hang in the background and occasionally poke at something with his rapier.  He's scared and wants to get back home (or at least hook back up with the Cartography Mission) and will do what's needed to move the party along in that direction.

Or, alternatively, he can get worms and go to sleep   

Thanks all.

OT: anyone know why my sig is showing its HTML code?  Damn, that's annoying.


----------



## Thels (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey, no worries. You'll be around in the background somewhere. As for the sig, well, use UBB instead oh HTML and it should be fine.


----------



## Thels (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry for disabling some of the players, especially Stillgem. Should be over soon, though, I hope.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 17, 2003)

Heh - it has been a litle frustrating. *smile* But no worries! Am glad to hear that the idiot Gnome will be back soon!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey, why especially Stillgem?  Just because he's been mainly inactive for the last week or two doesn't mean anything! THe important thing is that MY character just succombed!

Just kidding folks


----------



## Thels (Sep 21, 2003)

OOC: Sorry, I'm at a friend's place. I thought I had time to post on friday before leaving here, but appearantly, I didn't. I should be home this evening and ready to post.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 21, 2003)

No worries mate - from the look of things, the boards were pretty quiet all over these last few days. Look forward to your return!


----------



## Pierce (Sep 22, 2003)

OK - I'm back and well rested.  Let's go!


----------



## Thels (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm really sorry guys. Appearantly my weekend away was followed by several days of sickness. I really wasn't able to write this post down during that period. Anyhow, I'm feeling better and everything should be fine now, so I hope we can continue.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 27, 2003)

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 30, 2003)

Welcome back! (A little late, but better then never... right?)


----------



## Thels (Sep 30, 2003)

Yeah, I'm sorry about it. Things added together made it a delay of over a week in total  I really hope we get this going again, as this was an incidental case.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 30, 2003)

I am sure this thread will take off once more, and look forward to it!

Thanks.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 30, 2003)

Me too.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 10, 2003)

Wow, another slow week!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 12, 2003)

For those not in the know, I was mugged at gunpoint last night right in front of my apartment building. They suceeded in breaking my ankle and giving me a deranged knee (which may have a fracture), though I was standing and scuffling with robber 1, right up until I saw the rather tacky looking pistol in my face that robber #2 had.


I will have a lot more time to game now, as I am layed up for a few weeks.


----------



## Thels (Oct 12, 2003)

Oh, man, that sucks. I hope you get better soon.

About the 'slow week', I was waiting for Andrew's post. When there was about a week since his last post (several days since the last post in the IC thread) I thought I'd autopilot him, but then I saw some recent replies of him in other threads, so I gave him some more time.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 12, 2003)

Damn, that really sucks. Something similar happened to me in January, it took me a while to get over it. I'm sorry you came out of it with more injuries than I, but glad it didn't end worse than it did. Get better man, don't let the bastards get away with it.


----------



## Pierce (Oct 12, 2003)

Man, sorry to hear about that.  I've had a gun pointed at me once before - I know how impotent it makes you feel.  Get well soon.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 12, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Damn, that really sucks. Something similar happened to me in January, it took me a while to get over it. I'm sorry you came out of it with more injuries than I, but glad it didn't end worse than it did. Get better man, don't let the bastards get away with it.



Too bad I don't have a Half-Fiend Troll's _regeneration_...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 12, 2003)

pierceatwork said:
			
		

> Man, sorry to hear about that.  I've had a gun pointed at me once before - I know how impotent it makes you feel.  Get well soon.




Thanks guys. One of my buddies made me laugh a bit with 'What was it, a .38? Man, that does what,1D10? You have at least 36 HP, you'd have been fine.'


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 12, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Too bad I don't have a Half-Fiend Troll's _regeneration_...




Or the _Claw Claw Bite Rend_ attack routine for about 50hps a round, though I think you're better off not being a psychotic cannibal


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 13, 2003)

Uriel, sorry to hear about your ordeal, and hope you get well.

God bless you (especially since it seems Satan had his eye on you!)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 13, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Uriel, sorry to hear about your ordeal, and hope you get well.
> 
> God bless you (especially since it seems Satan had his eye on you!)




Satan is just jealous because I have better hair 

Thanks, guys

-Ron


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

Sorry guys. Recent pasttime was real hectic to me, with some forum downtimes on top of that


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

Yes, good-energy Clerics can certainly convert any of their Orisons to Cure Minor Wounds. Though it doesn't really kick in on healing people, it's a fast and sure way to stabilize dying characters.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 27, 2003)

Good Thing, I'll check, but I think I have 2 orisons left..I used a detect magic, of the 3 I had.


----------



## Thels (Oct 28, 2003)

So, what's the plan? Spend the night there, or move on? If you guys spend the night, do you leave the fire on, or put it out? Do you set out guards? Stillgem is far from tired right now.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 28, 2003)

I posted that Stillgem was taking first watch with the fire fully fuelled?


----------



## Thels (Oct 29, 2003)

Yeah, just making sure the rest's okay with that.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 29, 2003)

I would prefer to hold util mrning, get some shut ey...er, meditation and the requisite Dawn for my spells before rushing off.
My vote is for morning.


----------



## Pierce (Oct 29, 2003)

I agree.  If we move, we have to drag along half the party.


----------



## Thels (Oct 31, 2003)

Drithmyne and Flynn don't sleep, they meditate. Elves meditate according to the PHB rules. Since Half-Elves cannot be affected by sleep either and need to rest somehow, I assume them to meditate as well.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 3, 2003)

Thels - am moving house in the next few days and won't be able to post. Can you stick my char on auto pilot until then?


----------



## Thels (Nov 3, 2003)

No problem. I'm back from the weekend, which turned out to be without internet access


----------



## Thels (Dec 4, 2003)

Okay, I guess I owe you guys an apology. I've had this thing pretty much going to waste over the recent couple of weeks. I should at least have posted a note about it.... *sigh*

IRL matters have gotten a bit crazy recently, being both timeconsuming and stressy. When I can find the time I visit ENWorld to work down my list of games and reply where possible. I'm barely managing to keep up with the games I'm playing, but haven't been able to find either the time and the right set of mind to continue my DMing games  I can hardly believe I was boring out of my mind a few months ago.

The only good thing is that I know the end date of this hectic stuff and everything should be fine again starting Dec 18th. Up until then I might produce one or more posts, but don't hold me at it. 

That how things worked out for me. I'm rather sorry for not posting this earlier. I was aiming at making a post the IC threads instead, but I guess I finally admitted myself I can't manage to.


----------



## Thels (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, my apologies again for the pasttime. Starting tomorrow, I'll be alive and kicking again postwise. The long downtime of this campaign might cause some MIA's though, so let me check how many players that would result to. Anyone still interested, please reply.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 18, 2003)

I may be willing to play if enough of the other players return.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 19, 2003)

yep, Still around....just waiting to wake up...


----------



## Pierce (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm still around, tho I may be out of pocket through the holidays.


----------



## Thels (Dec 27, 2003)

Uck, I should check better next time! *slaps self*

I thought only 3 replied, but there's been replies in the IC thread as well. With Mith and Uriel that replied as well that would make 5. Hmm, that's doable. I feel stupid for not checking that earlier.

Anyhow, guess I'll make an IC progression and see what happens. Can't blame anyone but myself if this doesn't work out, but trying to count numbers might not be the best way to work this out.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 29, 2003)

Thels, just let all know if this is still going on. If not, then I'll swipe it off my subscriptions, else I'll keep checking up on these threads.


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 2, 2004)

I agree... I can understand a delay (I had one myself, and can not give an explination except that I did not 'feel' like posting), so just let us know if this is still going. Thanks!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 3, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> I agree... I can understand a delay (I had one myself, and can not give an explination except that I did not 'feel' like posting), so just let us know if this is still going. Thanks!




Psst!
We miss you in Remnants of the Horde.


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 5, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Psst!
> We miss you in Remnants of the Horde.




Fair enough... I'll try to read and catchup to post today. Thanks for the heads up, and sorry for the absence.


----------

